# Corsair Dominator GT 8gb 1866 CL9 (CMT8GX3M4A1866C9) auf AM3-Crosshair IV Läuft nicht mit standardspannung?



## klefreak (30. Mai 2010)

*Corsair Dominator GT 8gb 1866 CL9 (CMT8GX3M4A1866C9) auf AM3-Crosshair IV Läuft nicht mit standardspannung?*

Hallo!

Hab das besagte KIT (CMT8GX3M4A1866C9) gekauft und verwende es in Vollbestückung auf meinem Crosshair IV mit  dem neuen 0707 BIOS.
die CPU ist ein AMD Phenom2 X6 1055t welcher mittels BUstakt 300 auf 3,9ghz getaktet ist.

der Speicher sollte ja problemlos mit 1,65v ddr3 1600 mitmachen, da er ja für ddr3 1866 spezifiziert ist, jedoch muss ich die Ramspannung auf über 1,7v anheben um in CL9 Timings einen stabilen Betrieb erreichen kann.

Der Speicher ist XMP zertifiziert, kann es daher sein, dass AMD Systeme einfach mehr Spannung benötigen? und daher die 1,65v nur für Intelsysteme gelten?

Ich habe inzwischen schon die CPU/NB Spannung angehoben, da dadurch ja der Speicherkontroller stabiler laufen soll, kann es helfen, dass ich die NB Spannung anhebe und im Gegenzug dafür die Ramspannung wieder absenken kann??
Ich habe mir extra diesen teuren Speicher gekauft, da ich die zuvor verwendeten 1333er Ripjaws nur mit 1,75v auf ddr3 1600 betreiben konnte.
Wenn jedoch der Corsairspeicher trotz angegebener 1,65v bei ddr3 1866 beim "langsameren" ddr3 1600 schon 1,7v+ braucht fühlt man sich etwas verarscht??
----------------------------
Habe ich eventuell nur irgendwas vergessen?
(ist mein 1. AM3 System, von daher bin ich mit AMD-Besonderheiten noch nicht so ganz vertraut.

mfg Klemens


----------



## rabensang (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Corsair Dominator GT 8gb 1866 CL9 (CMT8GX3M4A1866C9) auf AM3-Crosshair IV Läuft nicht mit standardspannung?*

Hey

Das neuste Bios ist das 0801 

Probier mal alles im Standard laufen zu lassen und versuch den Speicher stabil zu bekommen. Wenn du alles zusammen übertaktest weisst du ja nicht, obs wirklich am Ram liegt.

Auf dem Crosshair 4 sollten so einige Riegel locker mit 950 Mhz laufen.

Welche spannungen hast du eingestellt?

MFG


----------



## klefreak (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Corsair Dominator GT 8gb 1866 CL9 (CMT8GX3M4A1866C9) auf AM3-Crosshair IV Läuft nicht mit standardspannung?*

danke für die schnelle Antwort..

meine derzeitigen Einstellungen sind:

CPU Ratio: 13
CPU Bus freq. 299 (cpu-z 300)
D-Ram freq. 1600
CPU NB freq. 2100
HT-Link speed 2100
---------------------------------------
CPU Voltage: ..........1.43125v (cpu-z 1,474v)
CPU/NB Voltage: .....1.303v
VDDA Voltage:.........2.6v
DRAM Voltage:.........1.6v
HT Voltage:.............1.2125v
NB Voltage:.............1.262v
NB 1.8V Voltage:......1.8v
SB Voltage:.............1,113v (stdrd)

Speicher läuft auf ddr3 1600
DRam frequenzy 800mhz
FSBram 3:8
CL 9
tRCD 9
tRp 9
tRAS 24
tRC 27
CR 2T
--------------------------------------------
mit diesen Einstellungen läuft der PC Primestabil für >5h und wird dank wasserkühlung auch nicht besonders heiß.
--> bei Folding@home bekomme ich jedoch des öfteren EUE's, also abgebrochene Datenpakete welche auf berechnungsfehler zurückzuführen sind. ein anheben der CPU Spannung hat hier bisher nicht geholfen, was mich vermuten lässt, dass es am RAM liegt.
(mit 1t CL8 bei 1,65v ging bei Prime nach ein paar Minuten rechnefehler los und das Sys frierte ein)

das mit dem neuen Bios werde ich auch gleich noch testen.
und den CPU Multi werde ich absenken um diese als Fehlerquelle auszuschließen..
das Problem bei meinem RAM ist, dass die Probleme nicht "sofort" auftreten, da es soweit schon stabil läuft, jedoch  rennt der PC 24/7 und da merkt man dann schon alle 1-2 Tage die "Rechenfehler"
--> bei niedriger Ramspannung habe ich auch des öfteren Blackscreens (monitor wacht nicht aus dem suspend auf und der rechner friert ein oder auch Bluescreens..


----------



## rabensang (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Corsair Dominator GT 8gb 1866 CL9 (CMT8GX3M4A1866C9) auf AM3-Crosshair IV Läuft nicht mit standardspannung?*

Deine Spannungen sind allesamt etwas hoch, normalerweise sollte der Ram laufen. Eventuell könnte das Board probleme mit der Anzahl bzw. der Kitgröße haben.

MFG


----------



## Infin1ty (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Corsair Dominator GT 8gb 1866 CL9 (CMT8GX3M4A1866C9) auf AM3-Crosshair IV Läuft nicht mit standardspannung?*

Ich würde sagen, das Board macht wegen Vollbestückung schlapp,
muss nicht unbedingt immer am RAM liegen 

mfg


----------



## Cungalunga (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Corsair Dominator GT 8gb 1866 CL9 (CMT8GX3M4A1866C9) auf AM3-Crosshair IV Läuft nicht mit standardspannung?*

Hi das liegt vielleicht daran das du die Ram mit Command rate 1 laufen hast stell die mal um auf 2 denn mit Vollbestückung geht das nicht und erhöhe (0,1Volt) die Northbridgespannung (auch wegen Vollbestückung der Ram) sollte dan keine probs machen.

lg CungaLunga


----------



## klefreak (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Corsair Dominator GT 8gb 1866 CL9 (CMT8GX3M4A1866C9) auf AM3-Crosshair IV Läuft nicht mit standardspannung?*

@rabensang
naja, die spannungen muss(te) ich teilweise so hoch anheben, da ich die CPU ja auf 3,9ghz takte (anstelle der 2,8ghz)

ich werde einfach nochmals versuchen mit weniger bustakt zu fahren und dafür den Multiplikator der cpu ganz auszunutzen

@infin1ty
ich würde von einem "Top" Board erwarten, dass es zumindest DDR3 1600 schafft, wofür sollte man sonst ein OC Board erwerben.. 

@Cungalunga:

Ich habe den Ram derzeit mit T2 am laufen, T1 brachte wie auch oben beschrieben Stabilitätsprobleme.
---
Ich werd jetzt erstmal was für die Uni tun, und mich dann nachher nochmals hinsetzen und die verschiedenen Vorschläge von euch abarbeiten und überprüfen..


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Corsair Dominator GT 8gb 1866 CL9 (CMT8GX3M4A1866C9) auf AM3-Crosshair IV Läuft nicht mit standardspannung?*

T2 ist auch bei all unseren Speichern die Spezifikationsvorgabe  T1 bei Vollbestückung ist ein heißes Eisen 

Was den Rest angeht, wenn es nur mit höherer Spannung läuf ist dies ein deutliches Zeichen dafür, das der Memorycontroller ein kleines Defizit hat = deine CPU da dort der Memorycontroller untergebracht ist. Deine Northbridge Voltage fällt auch sehr niedrig aus, was den Memorycontroller der CPU zudem mehr belastet was auch eine mehrlast an Spannung erklärt. Deine CPU Voltage ist auch in einem Bereich in der Sie die Spannung der Memoryvoltage beeinflussen kann (thermische Beeinflussung) hier ist nicht die Temp am Spreader gemeint sondern an den Cores zu den Memorycontrollern und BUS Controllern, hier gint es zum Messen wenn überhaupt nur Core Temps zum abgleichen und das reicht kaum, aber bei fast 1,5 Volt CPU Voltage ist dies durchaus drinn, dazu kommt die Frage nach dem Netzteil, ist hier bspw. die 3,3 Volt Leitung schwach auf der Brust oder hat zu starke Schwankungen, kann es in den Bereichen zu höheren Toleranzen kommen - hat im Grund aber nicht mit dem Speicher als solchen zu Tun sondern mit der Angestrebten Gesamtleistung des Systems. Bei einem solchen System würde man von Haus aus auch eher auf niedrigere Taktraten setzen um verbesserte Clockings zu erreichen - hier erlaubt auch der Memorycontroller einiges. 

Fausregel bei Vollbelegung ist aber auch immer - mehr ist Mehr und hier ist die vergrößerte Speichermenge von 4 auf 8 GB auf jeden Fall über jede andere Leistungsangabe erhaben, hier die Taktraten höherzudrehen ist immer nur möglich wenn das gesamte System dies mitmacht 

Einfach mal die Speicher auf Grundvorgabewerten her einzeln mit Memtest testen, laufen diese sauber sollte man auf jeden Fall am System ansetzen und dort weiterschauen


----------



## klefreak (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Corsair Dominator GT 8gb 1866 CL9 (CMT8GX3M4A1866C9) auf AM3-Crosshair IV Läuft nicht mit standardspannung?*

@elpr1nc1pal

Danke für die Analyse

Ich werde einfach mal versuchen der NB etwas mehr Spannung zu geben, und schua, ob man im Gegenzug bei der CPU/NP und oder der Ramspannung was machen kann.

Aus meiner S775 Zeit weiß ich, dass eine Vollbestückung und 1T sich kaum vertragen, von daher bin ich auch ausgegangen, dass sicherlich 2T notwendig sein wird...

Das Netzteil ist ein 625w Enermax Pro82+ Modu und sollte daher schon ausreichend Leistung bieten

Mir ist bewusst, dass die 1,47v für die CPU schon recht hoch sind, von daher versuche ich natürlich auch das "Gesamtpaket" so kühl als Möglich zu halten, und auch die Spannungen so niedrig wie möglich anzusetzen.

Ich denke, dass mit einer "guten" Einstellung des Ram und einer dadurch gesteigerten Stabilität eventuell wieder bei der CPU etwas "eingespart" werden kann
Gerade CPU-Speicherkontroller haben ja eine gewisse Wechselwirkung bezüglich der Temperatur..
----------------------------------
Wenn ich die NB Voltage von 1,26v richtung 1,3v anheben würde, (was laut Biosbeschreibung noch der standardrahmen sein sollte 1,1-1,3v = Standard-Range) könnte ich dann eine gewisse Entlastung des Speicherkontrollers in der CPU erreichen? (stabilere Signalübertragung); oder zumindest eine Verringerung der RAM Spannung?
----------------------------------
kann es sein, dass AMD allgemein etwas höhere Spannungen beim RAM benötigt (im Vergleich zu intel); und daher die Intelzertifizierten Speicher gerade im OC-Bereich deshalb nicht mit den angegebenen niedrigen Ramspannungen laufen??
--> über mein Corsair-Ram-Set konnte ihc im Netz leider nicht direkt Referenzen finden (ist auch nicht auf der Corsair HP gelistet..?) ; aber die anderen ähnlichen Module bieten (auf Intel getestet) meiner Meinung nach bessere OC Ergebnisse als ich es hier erreichen kann..

mfg Klemens


----------



## OpamitKruecke (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Corsair Dominator GT 8gb 1866 CL9 (CMT8GX3M4A1866C9) auf AM3-Crosshair IV Läuft nicht mit standardspannung?*

Also ich find die Spannungen in Ordnung. Aber nur wenn du es gut kühlst


----------



## Cungalunga (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Corsair Dominator GT 8gb 1866 CL9 (CMT8GX3M4A1866C9) auf AM3-Crosshair IV Läuft nicht mit standardspannung?*

Hi Klefreak,
belass doch alles mit Spannung auf Auto und schau was das Mobo an werte nimmt und danach kannst du dich selbst rantasten und Feinjustieren.

lg CungaLunga


----------



## klefreak (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Corsair Dominator GT 8gb 1866 CL9 (CMT8GX3M4A1866C9) auf AM3-Crosshair IV Läuft nicht mit standardspannung?*

hab mal über Nacht Memtest laufen gelassen und dabei noch einiges verändert...

Ich hab die Spannungen so angepasst. dass ich lt. Mainboard überall im "grünen" Bereich bin..


Spoiler



CPU Ratio: 10  -----------um cpu limit auszuschließen)
CPU Bus freq. 280 
D-Ram freq. 1866
CPU NB freq. 1960
HT-Link speed 1960
---------------------------------------
CPU Voltage: ..........1.428v 
CPU/NB Voltage: .....1.225v
VDDA Voltage:.........2.6v
DRAM Voltage:.........1.65v
HT Voltage:.............1.21v
NB Voltage:.............1.3v
NB 1.8V Voltage:......1.8v
SB Voltage:.............1,113v (stdrd)

Speicher läuft auf ddr3 1866
DRAM Frequenzy 936mhz
FSBram 3:10
CL 9
tRCD 9
tRp 9
tRAS 24
tRC 34
CR 2T
UNGANGED   (was bringt hier der andere Modus??)


Mit diesen Einstellungen lies ich Memtest86x per USB Stick die ganze Nacht laufen.
--> Viele Fehlermeldungen, obwohl diese Einstellungen zumindest für das RAM gehen sollten !!!
--> ein Anheben der Ramspannung auf 1,7v brachte keine Verbesserung, daher teste ich derzeit ein erhöhen der CPU/NB Spannung auf 1,25 (ist im Mainboard schon "gelb" markiert)
*EDIT:* auch damit nach einer Minute schon MEMTEST-Fehler..

werde nun die DOCP-Einstellungen versuche, welche das XMP Profil nutzen sollten..
EInstellungen laut BIOS-->


Spoiler



CPU Ratio: 12  
CPU Bus freq. 233 
D-Ram freq. 1864
CPU NB freq. 1864
HT-Link speed 1631
---------------------------------------
CPU Voltage: ..........1.435v 
CPU/NB Voltage: .....1.085v
VDDA Voltage:.........2.619v
DRAM Voltage:.........1.66v
HT Voltage:.............1.22v
NB Voltage:.............1.31v
NB 1.8V Voltage:......1.8v
SB Voltage:.............1,111v (stdrd)

DRAM Frequenzy 935mhz
FSBram 1:4
CL 9
tRCD 9
tRp 9
tRAS 24
tRC 41
CR 2T
UNGANGED


*UPDATE 2 *

DOCP Settings scheinen Stabil zu sein (ein Durchlauf Memetest86)
werde nun versuchen die CPU wieder hoch zu bekommen... ausgehend von den 233 Bustakt richtung 3,9ghz..

*UPDATE 3*


Spoiler



CPU Ratio: 14
CPU Bus freq. 280 
D-Ram freq. 1867
CPU NB freq. 2240
HT-Link speed 1960
---------------------------------------
CPU Voltage: ..........1.400v (1,440v CPU-Z)
CPU/NB Voltage: .....1.1718v
VDDA Voltage:.........2.5v
DRAM Voltage:.........1.6625v
HT Voltage:.............1.225v
NB Voltage:.............1.31v (strd)
NB 1.8V Voltage:......1.8v (strd)
SB Voltage:.............1,111v (strd)

DRAM Frequenzy 935mhz
FSBram 3:10
CL 9
tRCD 9
tRp 9
tRAS 24
tRC 34
CR 2T
UNGANGED


der Tipp von *ELPR1NC1PAL* mit der "niedrigeren Spannung der CPU/NB (Ramkontroller) war sehr hilfreich, denn derzeit rennt das Sys. bei besseren Spannungen bezogen auf RAM, RAMkontroller und NB seit 4h PRIME Stabil (auch MEMTEST86 lief fehlerfrei durch was vorher nicht möglich war !!!)
--> die CPU Spannung kann ich möglicherweise noch etwas nach unten korrigieren 
--> das BIOS 0801 hab ich noch nicht getestet, da es identisch mit der Betaversion 0801 ist und diese älter als die Version 0707 ist !! (0707 kam erst nach der 0801 auf die Asusserver!!)
 mfg Klemens
-------------------------------------------------------------
An dieser Stelle erstmals ein Dankeschön an die vielen hilfreichen Antworten!


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Corsair Dominator GT 8gb 1866 CL9 (CMT8GX3M4A1866C9) auf AM3-Crosshair IV Läuft nicht mit standardspannung?*

Nicht dafür - immer gerne und danke für das Feedback, halte uns auf dem laufenden wenn sich etwas ändern sollte. Kleiner Tip noch, je nach dem ob Du SSD oder mehrere HDD's nutzt, kann eine Dortige Chipsetanhebung auch den BUS entlasten, so dass Du evtl. bei der NB weiter heruntergehen kannst mit der Voltage, allerdings kann man dort nicht zuviel draufgeben wegen der etwas verhalteneren Wärmeabfuhr, aber 0,1 Volt geht dort immer


----------



## klefreak (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Corsair Dominator GT 8gb 1866 CL9 (CMT8GX3M4A1866C9) auf AM3-Crosshair IV Läuft nicht mit standardspannung?*

also bisher war/ist der PC Primestabel, jedoch nicht foldingstable.
--> bekomme einige EUE'S (earlyunitend's) schon ganz am Projektanfang, hab daher testweise den Multiplikator der CPU von 14 auf 12 erniedrigt (amd overdrive) und siehe da, es läuft stabil..

die Frage ist nun, habe ich einfach zu wenig CPU Spannung angelegt? 
(angefangen hat diese Art der Instabilität mit einem BLACKSCREEN , also der MOnitor ist einfach ausgegangen.
Die Lüfter liefen noch aber nach einem Reset wollte das Board nicht Booten, da half auch das ausschalten nicht. ein Kurzes Abschalten der Steckerleiste half jedoch um das System wieder Hochfahren zu können.
--> Ich denke mal, dass dieses Verhalten dann auch mit der CPU zusammenhängt und nicht am Speicher liegt (der ja Memteststabil läuft und ganz innerhalb der Corsairspezifikationen)

Habe "nur" 2Hdd's und ein optisches Laufwerk in Verwendung, also denke ich mal, dass die SB das mit standard-Voltage schaffen sollte oder? (1,113v)
(inwiefern kann eine Spannungsanhebung der SB die NB entlasten?)
mfg Klemens
---------------------------------------
EDIT: hab testweise die CPU Spannung auf 1,425 (vorher 1,400) angehoben und die CPU VDDA Voltage von 2,5 auf 2,65 v angehoben

laut den wenigen Angaben im Internet soll die CPU-VDDA-Voltage ja unter Last die CPU Spannung leicht anheben und somit die Stabilität fördern??

EDIT2: AMD Overdrive kann man vergessen, da es immer 1,4v anzeigt, obwohl laut BIOS und dem neuen HWMon 1,45v anliegen..


----------



## klefreak (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Corsair Dominator GT 8gb 1866 CL9 (CMT8GX3M4A1866C9) auf AM3-Crosshair IV Läuft nicht mit standardspannung?*

Trotz Doppelpost gibt es erstmal schlechte Nachrichten..

Ich bekomme das System nicht stabil, und bin da etwas am Verzweifeln.
--> wegen der vielen fehlerhaften Units bei Folding@Home habe ich nochmals MEMTEST86 angeschmissen und siehe da, der TEST 5 bringt immer bei 97% Fehlermeldungen!!
Die Ausgangssettings waren:


Spoiler



CPU Ratio: 14
CPU Bus freq. 280
D-Ram freq. 1867
CPU NB freq. 2240
HT-Link speed 1960
---------------------------------------
CPU Voltage: ..........1.400v (1,440v CPU-Z)
CPU/NB Voltage: .....1.1718v
VDDA Voltage:.........2.5v
DRAM Voltage:.........1.6625v
HT Voltage:.............1.225v
NB Voltage:.............1.31v (strd)
NB 1.8V Voltage:......1.8v (strd)
SB Voltage:.............1,111v (strd)

DRAM Frequenzy 935mhz
FSBram 3:10
CL 9
tRCD 9
tRp 9
tRAS 24
tRC 34
CR 2T
UNGANGED


Das habe ich bisher versucht:


 Anheben der RAM Spannung auf 1,7v --> keine Besserung
reduzieren des Multiplikators (CPU) --> keine Besserung
reduzieren der CPU NB Frequenz --> keine Besserung
anheben der CPU/NB Spannung von 1,17v auf 1,2v --> keine Besserung
Speichertimings auf 10-10-10-24-2T angehoben --> keine Besserung
reduzieren des RAm-Teilers --> statt 1866mhz 1493mhz --> memtest durchgelaufen aber Bootprobleme
tRC von 34 auf 41 (bios maximum) angehoben scheint etwas zu helfen
zusätzlich Reduktion des BUS-Takt von 280 auf 270 --> Memtest läuft (Test5)
------------------------------------
Durch den geringeren Bustakt läuft allerdings 


die CPU "nur" mehr mit 3,7ghz
der Speicher "nur" mit ddr3 1800
--> Warum zickt hier der Speicher und läuft nicht stabil auf 1866??
--> mit Bustakt 233 lief der Speicher problemlos in 1866
kann es sein, dass der Speicherteiler Probleme macht??
 irgendwie scheint das Board oder der Speicher den hohen Bustakt nicht zu verkraften (und das obwohl PCGH das Board bis Bustakt 350 gebracht hat.. )

bin derzeit mit meinem Latein am Ende und muss erst mal schlafen gehen 


EDIT:

der Rechner hat sich über NAcht verabschiedet (Blackscreen) und weil ich zur Arbeit muss, hab ich sicherheitshalber erstmal einfach den Bustakt auf 260 reduziert und werd mich dann später weiterärgern..

mfg Klemens


----------



## Bluebeard (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Corsair Dominator GT 8gb 1866 CL9 (CMT8GX3M4A1866C9) auf AM3-Crosshair IV Läuft nicht mit standardspannung?*

Ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass der IMC der CPU (bzw. auch der Speicherteiler) schlicht und einfach nicht mit 8GB Vollbestückung bei 1866MHz zurecht kommt. Offiziell gibt AMD hier glaube ich nur 1333MHz frei.

Insofern liegt es nicht an den modulen...


----------



## klefreak (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Corsair Dominator GT 8gb 1866 CL9 (CMT8GX3M4A1866C9) auf AM3-Crosshair IV Läuft nicht mit standardspannung?*

kann ich hier dem IMC einfach mehr Spannung geben?? wie viel verträgt ein P2-X6?
bzw die Module dann einfach eher Richtung 1400mhz richten und dafür die CL-Rate anpassen?
das XMP Profil ist etwas komisch, da eine tRC von 48 einprogrammiert ist, jedoch mein Board nur bis 41 geht?? ist das problematisch??
--> kann hier etwas mehr Ramspannung helfen strengere Timings zu fahren? und wie viel vertragen die Corsairs im Dauerbetrieb (belastet das auch den IMC wenn die RAM mehr spannung bekommen?)
--> ich sollte diesen Thread demnächst wohl in den OC bereich verschieben


----------



## Bluebeard (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Corsair Dominator GT 8gb 1866 CL9 (CMT8GX3M4A1866C9) auf AM3-Crosshair IV Läuft nicht mit standardspannung?*

Ich hatte soeben das Vergnügen, die Problematik mit AMD kurz zu besprechen. Man sagte mir, dass man 1666Mhz bei Vollbestückung unterstützen würde (was auch mehrere Tests bestätigt hätten) - alles darüber ist Glücksache.

Insofern würde ich mir an deiner Stelle keine all zu großes Kopfzerbrechen machen - eine stabile Taktstufe suchen und dann versuchen die Latenzen dafür noch etwas zu verschärfen. 

Einen großartigen Unterschied wirst Du nicht merken (eventuell in Benchmarks) und wichtig ist beim Einsatz von 8GB im Endeffekt die Menge und ncht die Geschwindigkeit (vorausgesetzt man benötig so viel RAM überhaupt).

Die Module sind grundsätzlich für den Betrieb mit Intel Systemen ausgelegt - dies kommt zudem auch noch hinzu und erschwert die ganze Situation freilich deutlich. Unsere Phenom II Modelle kannst Du hier begutachten: Welcome to Corsair :: Phenom II Memory

Durch mehr Spannung wird auch der IMC mehr beansprucht - mit 1,7V solltest Du aber noch auf der sicheren Seite sein. Wieviel V die CPU verträgt kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen, da mir hier die Erfahrungswerte fehlen.

Da können Dir die OC Gurus heir im Forum aber sicherlich weiterhelfen...


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Corsair Dominator GT 8gb 1866 CL9 (CMT8GX3M4A1866C9) auf AM3-Crosshair IV Läuft nicht mit standardspannung?*

1666 ist ein guter Wert, im Prinzip wirst Du bei 1600MHz sicherlich die besten Timings to Takt Ergebnisse erhalten, von daher einfach mal testen.


----------



## Cungalunga (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Corsair Dominator GT 8gb 1866 CL9 (CMT8GX3M4A1866C9) auf AM3-Crosshair IV Läuft nicht mit standardspannung?*

Hallo ist es nicht möglich das Klefreak seine Speicherriegel umgetauscht bekommt für P2 Riegel vielleicht hat er damit mehr Glück

gruß CungaLunga


----------



## klefreak (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Corsair Dominator GT 8gb 1866 CL9 (CMT8GX3M4A1866C9) auf AM3-Crosshair IV Läuft nicht mit standardspannung?*

@cungalunga

diesen Schritt habe ich bereits getan 

hab das 8gb Kit zurückgesendet und dafür werde ich dann 2 2x2gb Corsair Dominator GT "amd" edition nehmen (1600cl7)
HPM-Computer - Corsair 4GB Kit DDR3-1600 C7 Dominator GT Corsair 4GB Kit DDR3-1600 C7 Dominator GT A3R26
--> wenn diese dann da sind (was etwas dauern kann werde ich natürlich ein update Posten!

lg Klemens

ps:  @ Corsair-Staff

ist meine Wahl so ok??


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Corsair Dominator GT 8gb 1866 CL9 (CMT8GX3M4A1866C9) auf AM3-Crosshair IV Läuft nicht mit standardspannung?*

Nunja es sind GT's - kann da etwas nicht ok sein? 

also sind AMD optimierte Speicher und bei 1600MHz hat man auch einen Wert den der Memory Controller mitmachen sollte - Du kannst dort ja da die GT's auch mehr erlauben "wenn es Dich denn reizt" versuchen ob 1666MHz auch drin sind mit dem Memorycontroller - ist zwar bei AMD Systemen ziemlich egal, aber vielleicht hast Du ja doch lust, was ich dir auf jeden Fall zum Kauf sagen kann: so viele Settingmöglichkeiten auf denen die Speicher gut laufen wie auf den 1600er GT's wirst Du bei keinem anderen Hersteller und auch Speicher haben. Ich habe die 1600er GT im 8GB Verbund am AM3 auf gut 70 verschiedenen Settings stabil zum laufen bekommen und das waren sicher noch nicht alle möglichen stabilen Settings  also kann ich Dir nur sehr viel Spaß wünschen - die Riegel werden sicherlich nichts zu wünschen übrig lassen


----------



## klefreak (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Corsair Dominator GT 8gb 1866 CL9 (CMT8GX3M4A1866C9) auf AM3-Crosshair IV Läuft nicht mit standardspannung?*

@elpr1nc1pal

Danke für die Infos 
ich freue mich schon wenn die da sind, und hoffe, dass ich dann deine guten Ergebnisse auch bei meinem PC nachvollziehen kann..
da ich als ÖSterreicher die RAM's nach Deutschland zurückschicken muss (mit rück/hinüberweisung)  kann es leider etwas (zu) lange dauern für meinen Geschmack


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Corsair Dominator GT 8gb 1866 CL9 (CMT8GX3M4A1866C9) auf AM3-Crosshair IV Läuft nicht mit standardspannung?*

Alles klar, halt uns bitte auf dem laufenden


----------



## Erik Pahl (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Corsair Dominator GT 8gb 1866 CL9 (CMT8GX3M4A1866C9) auf AM3-Crosshair IV Läuft nicht mit standardspannung?*

heißt das ich kann nicht alle Corsair RAMs auf meinem AM3 Board benutzten?


----------



## Painkiller (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Corsair Dominator GT 8gb 1866 CL9 (CMT8GX3M4A1866C9) auf AM3-Crosshair IV Läuft nicht mit standardspannung?*

Er wird nicht offiziell untersützt...
Es gibt aber auch AMD-RAM der von Corsair extra für AMD´s Phenom II entwickelt worden ist...

Siehe hier...

Welcome to Corsair :: Phenom II Memory


----------



## Erik Pahl (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Corsair Dominator GT 8gb 1866 CL9 (CMT8GX3M4A1866C9) auf AM3-Crosshair IV Läuft nicht mit standardspannung?*

Also diese Grünen werden unterstützt?
Corsair XMS3 Dominator DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL8-8-8-24 (DDR3-1600) (CMD8GX3M4A1600C8) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
werden die unterstütz? ^^

corsair ddr3 8gb bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Painkiller (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Corsair Dominator GT 8gb 1866 CL9 (CMT8GX3M4A1866C9) auf AM3-Crosshair IV Läuft nicht mit standardspannung?*

Ja...

Du musst nur aufpassen das die Heatspreaders nicht zu groß sind, in Kombination mit dem CPU-Kühler....

btw. die RAM-Module in deinem Link sind blau... xD Nimm die Grünen...


----------



## Erik Pahl (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Corsair Dominator GT 8gb 1866 CL9 (CMT8GX3M4A1866C9) auf AM3-Crosshair IV Läuft nicht mit standardspannung?*

wieso die grünen?
könnte ich die nehmen:
Corsair XMS3 Dominator DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (TW3X4G1600C9D G) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Painkiller (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Corsair Dominator GT 8gb 1866 CL9 (CMT8GX3M4A1866C9) auf AM3-Crosshair IV Läuft nicht mit standardspannung?*

Weil die grünen für AMD gedacht sind...


----------



## Erik Pahl (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Corsair Dominator GT 8gb 1866 CL9 (CMT8GX3M4A1866C9) auf AM3-Crosshair IV Läuft nicht mit standardspannung?*

und die blauen würden woll nicht gehen?
gibt es ein 4gb AMD Set?


----------



## Painkiller (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Corsair Dominator GT 8gb 1866 CL9 (CMT8GX3M4A1866C9) auf AM3-Crosshair IV Läuft nicht mit standardspannung?*

Alles RAM´s die für AMD zertifiziert sind, sind in dem Link zur Corsair-HP...


----------



## klefreak (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Corsair Dominator GT 8gb 1866 CL9 (CMT8GX3M4A1866C9) auf AM3-Crosshair IV Läuft nicht mit standardspannung?*

@Painkiller: viel wichtiger als die Farbe ist die Namensgebung im Produktcode..

denn wenn hier zb CMT8GX3M4*A*1866C9 steht, bedeutet das, dass die SPeicher für INTEL entwickelt worden sind, das bedeutet nicht, dass sie mit AMD nicht laufen würden, jedoch kann es eher zu Problemen kommen als wenn man ein Speicherset mit einem *B* in der Nummer verwendet..

ich habe daher dieses 8gb Kit durch 2x 4gb Kits mit einem B ausgetauscht, die Farbe kann ich leider noch nicht sagen, denn auf den Produktbildern sind diese auch ROT, jedoch befinden Sie sich noch am  Postweg..

mfg klemens


----------



## Erik Pahl (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Corsair Dominator GT 8gb 1866 CL9 (CMT8GX3M4A1866C9) auf AM3-Crosshair IV Läuft nicht mit standardspannung?*

und was kann ein INTEL-RAM im AMD-RAM anstellen?


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Corsair Dominator GT 8gb 1866 CL9 (CMT8GX3M4A1866C9) auf AM3-Crosshair IV Läuft nicht mit standardspannung?*

Intel Speicher sind für Intel Speichercontroller in den Subtimings optimiert, sprich mit den unteren Subtimings die der Controller Vorgibt kann der Ram sauber arbeiten, diese sind von Intel zu AMD unterschiedlich, weshalb es auch unterschiedliche Speicherzertifizierungen gibt


----------



## klefreak (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Corsair Dominator GT 8gb 1866 CL9 (CMT8GX3M4A1866C9) auf AM3-Crosshair IV Läuft nicht mit standardspannung?*

"kleines" UPDATE 

hab jetzt 2x das 2x2GB CMG4GX3M2*B*1600CL7 drinnen und derzeit läuft es mit folgenden Einstellungen seit einigen h Primestabil und "problemloser" als die alten INTEL Corsairs..


Spoiler



CPU Ratio: 14 (AUTO)
CPU Bus freq. 280 (cpu-z 280.9)
D-Ram freq. ~1498 (3:8)
CPU NB freq. 1966
HT-Link speed 1966
---------------------------------------
CPU Voltage: ..........1,452v cpuz -->(+0,018-offset da sonst kein CnQ im neuen BIOS 0905
CPU/NB Voltage: .....~1,21v (offset +0.003v ; kleinster möglicher wert)
VDDA Voltage:.........2.6v (BIOS-Standard)
DRAM Voltage:.........1.6v
HT Voltage:.............1.2125v (BIOS-Standard)
NB Voltage:.............1.25v 
NB 1.8V Voltage:......1.8v (BIOS-Standard)
SB Voltage:.............1,113v (BIOS-Standard)

Speicher läuft auf ddr3 1498
DRam frequenzy 749mhz
FSBram 3:8
CL 7
tRCD 7
tRp 7
tRAS 20
tRC 27
CR 2T



derzeit teste ich inwieweit ich mit den Spannungen noch zurückgehen kann..

mfg Klemens

@Corsair-staff

Danke für die Hilfe bisher und hoffentlich passt das jetzt bei mir 

EDIT: hatte nach 11 Stunden einen BLackscreen als ich die CPU Spannung noch weiter absenkte daher nun diese Settings:


Spoiler



CPU Ratio: 14 (AUTO)
CPU Bus freq. 280 (cpu-z 280.9)
D-Ram freq. ~1498 (3:8)
CPU NB freq. 1966
HT-Link speed 1966
---------------------------------------
CPU Voltage: ..........*1,464*v cpuz -->(+0,025-offset da sonst kein  CnQ im neuen BIOS 0905)
CPU/NB Voltage: .....~1,21v (offset +0.003v ; kleinster möglicher wert)
VDDA Voltage:.........2.6v (BIOS-Standard)
DRAM Voltage:.........1.6v
HT Voltage:.............1.2125v (BIOS-Standard)
NB Voltage:.............*1.20*v 
NB 1.8V Voltage:......1.8v (BIOS-Standard)
SB Voltage:.............1,113v (BIOS-Standard)

Speicher läuft auf ddr3 1498
DRam frequenzy 749mhz
FSBram 3:8
CL 7
tRCD 7
tRp 7
tRAS 20
tRC 27
CR 2T


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Corsair Dominator GT 8gb 1866 CL9 (CMT8GX3M4A1866C9) auf AM3-Crosshair IV Läuft nicht mit standardspannung?*

Blackscreen spricht für Spannungsversagen (einfach etwas mehr Spannung gönnen)


----------



## klefreak (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Corsair Dominator GT 8gb 1866 CL9 (CMT8GX3M4A1866C9) auf AM3-Crosshair IV Läuft nicht mit standardspannung?*

Spannung auf der CPU oder beim RAM?

hatte auch bei Folding@Home manchmal einen Neustart/Blackscreen ; so alle 2 Tage ca...
hab jetzt Testweise das RAM von 1,6 auf 1,625v angehoben, jedoch wenn ich gesagt bekomme, das es an der CPU liegt dann werde ich hier wieder niedriger stellen und der cpu ein bisschen mehr gönnen..

mfg


----------



## Bluebeard (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Corsair Dominator GT 8gb 1866 CL9 (CMT8GX3M4A1866C9) auf AM3-Crosshair IV Läuft nicht mit standardspannung?*

Der RAM ist für 1,65V spezifiziert.

An einer Stelle würde ich den RAM mit memtest86+ testen - bei unübertakteter CPU, damit Du weißt dass er als Fehlerquelle auszuschließen ist oder eben nicht.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Corsair Dominator GT 8gb 1866 CL9 (CMT8GX3M4A1866C9) auf AM3-Crosshair IV Läuft nicht mit standardspannung?*

Den Ram solltest Du nach der Spec. auf 1,65 Volt festlegen bzw. 1,66 Volt je nach Bios Einstellung (gerade/ungerade). Darunter bringt das testen nichts, da es auserhalb aller spezifikationen getestet wird.


----------



## klefreak (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Corsair Dominator GT 8gb 1866 CL9 (CMT8GX3M4A1866C9) auf AM3-Crosshair IV Läuft nicht mit standardspannung?*

ok, werd mich danach richten.

und schauen wie sich die stabilität verändert..

mfg klemens


----------

